# 1964/5 allstate ms50 ,might sell ,want to see who would be interested without shipping.



## Deano (Dec 31, 2019)

Moped has less than 900 miles. sat for 40
plus yrs,was my cousins. he passed away at a young age.
His brother took apart shifter cables and piston  out. I bought new
head,piston,rings, cable,seat and put together. 
It started right up. Needs the carb adjusted. I just wanted to hear it run. 
 leaks oil from center engine case gasket. kits are about 30.00.
 But I dont want to tear apart to do it.   This was the only yr for Blue and White I was told.
1500.00.
Going to florida for winter soon. If sells Fine,if not fine.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2019)

That is Righteous!! a real beauty, Dang!! I could look at that all day...


----------

